# Retro look 19" wheel?



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,
i'm opening this thread because, if possible, i need an hand to find some cute 19" wheels with retro look...
Actually i have 17" Circle Black on my car but i want to change it for something "bigger" but i would like to have again a retro look on my car...
Do you have any suggestions?
Thanks to all
Alessandro


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

enigmazeus said:


> Hi,
> i'm opening this thread because, if possible, i need an hand to find some cute 19" wheels with retro look...
> Actually i have 17" Circle Black on my car but i want to change it for something "bigger" but i would like to have again a retro look on my car...
> Do you have any suggestions?
> ...


would you classify these are 'retro-ish'? i think they'd look great on a beetle


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

No i think something like this:








But i don't know wich model is this...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

enigmazeus said:


> No i think something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are one off Boyd Coddington wheels. I believe he was selling them actually.

Edit found for sale thread  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7011058

posted via tapatalk


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Thaks!!! How beautiful they are! But too expensive! Any other ideas???


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

how about some fuchs


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

It looks good but i don't like 5 spots wheels...
Actually this is mine:








But i want something bigger with a similar look. Ats cup are good but only on 18"


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I've got the same Heritage wheels and am thinking the same. On another note. Do you have lowering springs on?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Schmidt TH Line has a somewhat retro look. (i know it's not our generation but not many people have modified our beetles with lots of different wheel choices yet)

















Ronal Aero come in 18"


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool!!! 
Vincenzo i've got h&r spings... -40mm rear and -25 front and wheel spacer (12mm front and 20mm rear)


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

There are not any other ideas/suggestions????


----------

